# The U.S. leaves a cultural imprint on Afghanistan



## quorthon (Jun 30, 2015)

Look, symptoms of globalization come to light in Afghanistan. Who’d have thunk it, a Sunni Islamic country with Shariah laws is bothered of the old ways of living! I mean, not country, but the young men mostly. But these youngsters are the future of their motherland. Would they live like their fathers did? Of course not.

By the way, apostasy is a deadly sin according to Hanafi Shariah.

Years after invasion the U.S. leaves a cultural imprint on Afghanistan - The Washington Post


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2015)

very possibly true----SO?     is the US responsible for the dysfunction of Islamic societies?.    Long long ago-----when I was young------I came into contact with lots of the remnants of the south east Asian  BRITISH EMPIRE---------for some reason ---there was a general consensus amongst the erstwhile  "british subjects" ----that they were FOREVER marred by their experience  with   WESTERN COLONIALISM---and could never recover from the trauma.    All evil was a direct result of  "western colonialism"      I did not buy into the idea entirely back then-----
and now-----more than 40 years later-----I buy into it even less


----------



## waltky (Oct 16, 2015)

Granny says she knowed it too...

*Obama 'Anticipated' That the Afghanistan Plan Would Change: 'I'm Not Disappointed'*
_October 15, 2015  - President Obama's intention to withdraw almost all U.S. troops from Afghanistan by the time he leaves office isn't going to work._


> The president on Thursday announced that he will maintain the current posture of 9,800 U.S. troops in Afghanistan well into 2016, and that number will be reduced to 5,500 in 2017.  In May 2014, Obama anticipated that only 1,000 U.S. troops would remain in Afghanistan by the end of 2016 to guard the U.S. Embassy in Kabul.  "Afghan forces are still not as strong as they need to be," Obama announced on Thursday.  "Frankly, we anticipated, as we were drawing down troops, that there would be times where we might need to slow things down or fill gaps in Afghan capacity, and this is a reflection of that."  Although the U.S. combat mission is over and will not resume, "there are still risks involved," he admitted.
> 
> The U.S. troops remaining in Afghanistan will continue to operate out of bases in various parts of that country in an advise-and-assist and counter-terrorism capacity.  "We're going to continually make adjustments to ensure that we get the best possibilities for success, and I suspect that we will continue to evaluate this going forward, as will the next president, and as conditions improve, we'll be in a position to make further adjustments," Obama said.  "But I'm absolutely confident this is the right thing to do, and I'm not disappointed, because my view has always been, how do we achieve our goals while minimizing the strain and expsoure on our men and women in uniform and make sure that we are constantly encouraging and sending a message to the Afghan people -- that this is their country and they've got to defend it. But we're going to be a steady partner for them."
> 
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 16, 2015)

"failure of the cross"--------muslims are going to go nuts with the phrase


----------

